# Side dish for



## CharlieD (Jul 28, 2005)

Halibut, any sugestions? i make this pan fried steak, and it's really good, but can't seem to come up with good side dish. It has somewhat sweet taste, so potato doesn't really go well togeteher, rice maybe, but then kids won't eat. Help me out please.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

Tomato, Basil and roasted corn relish
 3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, divided
 1 1/2 cups fresh corn kernels
 1/4 cup green onions
 3 tablespoons finely sliced fresh basil




 Preheat oven to 375
 brush rimmed baking sheet with 1 teaspoon olive oil
 Toss corn and 2 teaspoons oil on prepared sheet.
 Roast until corn just starts to turn brown, stirring occasionally, about 18 minutes.  
 Transfer to bowl. 
 Mix in tomatoes, green onions and 2 tablespoons oil.  
 Season with salt and pepper.


I use Walla Walla sweet onions instead of the green onions and roast them along with the corn.  This is good warm right out of the oven and even after it's cooled down a lot.  ENJOY!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you just pan fry it straight with only salt and pepper? Any sauce? Marinade? Etc.?


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2005)

I think this with some good bread would make a fine meal...

CITRUS SPINACH SALAD
Makes 4 side-dish servings. 
Loaded with vitamin C, vitamin A, and iron, as well as folic acid, this change-of-pace salad is great with chicken or fish.

8 cups torn fresh spinach
1-1/2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
1/4 cup sliced green onions
2 slices bacon, chopped 
2 teaspoons cornstarch  
1/2 teaspoon finely shredded orange peel  
1 cup Florida Orange Juice  
1/8 teaspoon garlic salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper 
3 Florida oranges, peeled, halved, and sliced 
1/2 of a medium sweet orange or red pepper, cut into thin bite-size strips

In a large salad bowl combine spinach, mushrooms, and onions; set aside.
In a 12" skillet or a Dutch oven cook bacon over medium heat until crisp.
Remove bacon; drain on paper towels.  Set aside. 
Wipe out skillet with a paper towel.  In a bowl combine cornstarch, orange peel, orange juice, garlic salt, and black pepper; add to skillet.  Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly; cook and stir 2 minutes more; Remove from heat.  Add spinach mixture.  Toss until coated.  If desired, return
salad to heat and toss 30 to 60 seconds more or until slightly wilted.
Return mixture to salad bowl; toss in bacon, oranges, and pepper strips.


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2005)

*Red Lobster Cheddar Biscuits*

This is what I mean by a good bread...

Red Lobster Cheddar Biscuits

2 cups Bisquick
1/2 cup cold water
3/4 cup grated cheddar

2 tablespoons butter
1/4 teaspoon Garlic salt or powder             
1/2 teaspoon Parsley flakes                      
1/4 teaspoon Italian seasonings               

Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Mix bisquick, water and cheese. Drop by large
spoonfuls onto greased baking sheet. Bake for 8-10 minutes. After baking,
(while hot) brush on melted butter or margarine mixed with garlic powder,
parsley flakes and Italian seasoning.  (Amounts will vary by the size
batch you make, but a little goes a long way.) Serve hot.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Do you just pan fry it straight with only salt and pepper? Any sauce? Marinade? Etc.?


 
Yeah, it's pan fried in sort of sweet wine based sauce.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 29, 2005)

What about a simple pasta side - like noodles w/parmesan and mushrooms; or maybe an orzo pasta salad; kids seems to like the little 'orzos'  Or even a simple pasta prima vera, with their favorite veggies in it?


----------



## Daphne duLibre (Jul 29, 2005)

I usually poach or steam fish and in the process add veggies to the court bouillion -- or to the steamer. 

Leeks, scallions, sweet onion, zucchini, summer squash, mushrooms, tomato, asparagus . . . 

Pasta sounds a bit heavy with fish. Rice is an obvious -- seasoned with herbs, savory . . . 

Children seem to have little appreciation for fine food. *G* And so maybe they'd be happier with red jello, mac & cheese? 

-- I know, I'm not much help. I don't have children, would rather be one.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 29, 2005)

Daphne duLibre said:
			
		

> Pasta sounds a bit heavy with fish. Rice is an obvious -- seasoned with herbs, savory . . .
> 
> Children seem to have little appreciation for fine food. *G* And so maybe they'd be happier with red jello, mac & cheese?
> 
> -- I know, I'm not much help. I don't have children, would rather be one.


 
Daphne, I beg to differ with you on 2 counts - firstly, a light pasta side is no heavier than rice. Secondly, the appreciation children have for fine food is only based on what they've learned about it at home. My children grew up on 'fine food', and we never served 'red jello' once!


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2005)

I couldn't agree more Marm. When I was a child I hated mac and cheese. I would much prefer roasted chicken with veggies. I would have passed on the cake and sweets to get to the cheese platter. For a snack I would never have chips or cookies. Instead I would have any kind of veggie I could get my hands on. I think this is because that is what my parents gave us to eat and did not keep the other things in the house.

Pasta can be a great side with fish. Orzo would go great with this dish Charlie (IMO). Personally I would probably just saute some veggies (whatever is in season) or maybe steam them and toss in some olive oil and some lemon pepper.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 29, 2005)

You could do some fried polenta cakes. Look up the thread on correct water-ratio in polenta and use the method that will give you thicker version. After you initially cook it, let it cool to harden in 1-2" layer, then use a mold or just cut out square or other shapes. Pan fry them in olive oil until golden brown on both sides. 

You can get really creative with your flavorings. Some examples would be:

Caramelized Onions
Sun-Dried Tomato and any combination of Olives, Capers, Artichokes
Roasted Peppers
Fresh Sweet Corn 
Most type of fresh herbs
You can also make polenta fries as well.

Another way would be to simply roast some quartered new or yukon gold potatoes in olive oil, garlic, and fresh herbs.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2005)

Since I do have 5 kids   let me interject into the kids argument. They are all different and eat whatever their palate will handle. Believe me, I know. They are all fed the same things but they all take it differently. There are some dishes that they will all like, very few of those, there are some dishes that they all will eat, meaning that only some of them like the dish the other ones are just eating it. And there goes part where there are things that some of them would not eat period, or all of them wouldn't eat, there are very few of the later ones. They all seem to like pasta, so I may just use the advice. As far as Mac and cheese goes, it's my wife’s favorite thing to make, I hate the thing, hate the smell, hate the look, hate the taste, I'd rather make macaroni with cheese my self, home made stuff, but the box one stink. Thank you everybody for advice. Why didn't I think of noodles, hm...


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2005)

P.S. and I have done rostaed new potato, it also works well, thanks.


----------



## luvs (Jul 31, 2005)

i'd make angelhair w/ pesto. that's pretty versatile.


----------



## Caine (Jul 31, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Halibut, any sugestions? i make this pan fried steak, and it's really good, but can't seem to come up with good side dish. It has somewhat sweet taste, so potato doesn't really go well togeteher


How about sweet potato fries, corn on the cob, and a romaine and cherry tomato salad with Southwestern Caesar dressing?


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi all,

I'd go for something like couscous with bell peppers and chives/leeks/spring onions (a light onion taste, but not as bold as white or red onions), and whatever herbs you have on hand - mint is always great with couscous. Or even (a somewhat retro) layered veg salad (kids love the layered look ).

I also think fish can be excellent when accompanied by oven roasted fennel bulbs.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 1, 2005)

We frequently serve "Cheese Rice" with halibut and it's the perfect foil!  I posted the recipe some time ago here.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> This is what I mean by a good bread...
> 
> Red Lobster Cheddar Biscuits
> 
> ...


 

I make these often.......very good comfort food.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 1, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Since I do have 5 kids   let me interject into the kids argument. They are all different and eat whatever their palate will handle. Believe me, I know. They are all fed the same things but they all take it differently. There are some dishes that they will all like, very few of those, there are some dishes that they all will eat, meaning that only some of them like the dish the other ones are just eating it. And there goes part where there are things that some of them would not eat period, or all of them wouldn't eat, there are very few of the later ones. They all seem to like pasta, so I may just use the advice. As far as Mac and cheese goes, it's my wife’s favorite thing to make, I hate the thing, hate the smell, hate the look, hate the taste, I'd rather make macaroni with cheese my self, home made stuff, but the box one stink. Thank you everybody for advice. Why didn't I think of noodles, hm...



I feal your pain, CharlieD!  I have 5 kids as well.  The oldest is REALLY picky, and just wants to eat meat.  It's like pulling teeth to get him to eat much else.  The next one down, as well as my twin sons, usually will eat a little of everything on the plate, but they won't clean it.  My daughter isn't on solid food yet.

I have the best luck with them eating side dishes if it's packaged rice/pasta stuff, like Cheesy Broccoli rice, etc.  I make a darn good rice pilaf from scratch, but for some reason, they won't eat it.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2005)

Daphne duLibre said:
			
		

> I don't have children, *would rather be one*.


 
That explains a lot...


----------

